# Rider & Horse Critique Please!



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Our back story... 
*Horse: *Honey, a 7yr old NZ Standardbred mare who has spent basically the last two years in a paddock getting fat after a freak riding accident. I realised my blunder with her health/weight management late last year and tried to rectify without riding as I was on/off crutches at the time. __Before the accident, she was just learning how to school/work in a frame and was backed to saddle 6months earlier__. Started to ride again in Jan 2011. Has recently had three weeks off from the earthquake here in NZ and is returning to work now. 
*
Me:* Unfit, and partially disabled with ongoing issues with my right leg. Shattered it in the accident in 2009 and also have a dodgy knee cap. Have been told by doctors that I should continue to ride my horse as it may benefit rather than impact my injury. Finding it hard to lose weight due to on/off crutches all the time. Working on doing so still, with going for a long walk every day, and using a skip rope as well. The gym I belonged to has been severely damaged in the Earthquake here in Christchurch last month and so due to being under contract, I haven't the means to go elsewhere currently. I am a nervous rider, but regaining my confidence well.

I am aware that both of us need a weight management plan. Thus, I also am aware that Honey's saddle is forward on her back. I am trying to get a new saddle, and also get it fitted to her presently. Her saddle is a wintec 500 dressage and in extra wide (white), but due to lack of much of a wither, and a porker belly, we kind of have to just make do. I have noticed no discomfort before or after rides and even sweat marks under where the saddle sits on her back. She is not showing any signs of soreness through her back.

The critique I'm after is advice on how to fix some areas of difficulty I'm having, namely in the trot. I find our walk is getting better and more active (she tends to suck back when I put leg on) but I do want to get her off the forehand too. We're both returning to work after a long period off and I really want to help Honey, as well as myself become fit and healthy again. I have noticed improvement in my hands (thumbs on top) and since getting new stirrup leathers (pics in the blue top and grey pants) that are also down a hole, I struggled to post in the beginning but feel like my leg is more effective now. 

*Please be honest and constructive, but no slandering, especially about the weight issue.* I'm trying, she's trying, and her waistline has improved over the short period. She is also on a strict diet to help her. These photos are from her first few rides, as I didn't get as many after that. Will hopefully be riding again tomorrow if weather permits.









Second ride back in, second time trotting in 2yrs.









Third ride.



























Slightly angled, sorry.









Fifth ride, with stirrups a hole longer.




































Speeding a little. 











Thanks heaps in advance. *I will not reply to those rude about my weight, as I have had in the past on posting here. *Thank you.
_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Since you said you have leg and knee issues, I won't comment, you cannot help it 

LOVELY MARE!!! I think you need a little more bend in your elbows.

Keepin' it sweet and simple.
Good work!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_*PintoTess,* I'm aware my right leg is a mess! But if there's anything you can say to help, I'll be happy to take it in. 
Thanks for the elbow advice... I have noted that myself as a flaw... I was once told by my instructor that I can't have as much of an effective bend because my arm has to go around my belly as well. I guess that makes sense... but thanks, will try and focus on my elbow as well 
And thank you for the compliment on Honey, she's a sweetheart. 
_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I have nothing that will not hurt your knee. But maybe try to turn your toes in a little?

Also in the second last pic, your stirrips are WAY to long. It puts your posting out of wack.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Thank you!
See I asked all my friends to correct my stirrup length, if they were too long... they told me it was effective... I wasn't so sure... and that's why I specifically POSTED that photo, because my leg really shouldn't be that straight haha. Will be taking them up tomorrow _


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool. BTW, I see you said you had the Wintec 500 dressage. What do you think of them? I am getting one. Just wanted to know what they are like to ride in


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Comfortable. Had mine for the last 5 yrs and only really needed to get the girth straps fixed. Could do with being repacked now... but I'm in the market for a Wintec Isabell Werth, as I have ridden in my friend's one a few times and instantly my position becomes a lot better, and my injury doesn't seem to hold me back as much. Expensive, looking at taking out a loan for it, but hey, if it helps me and Honey, I'll do it lol.
_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I find the Isabell bends my back too much. It kind of felt better in a way and we did look at it but mum said "You say it bends your back. Your 15 and you don't need back problems" So what she says goes lol.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_I find after you ride in the Isabell, you end up sore everywhere after the first ride... but all of the best rides I've had have been in one. The wintec 500 is a good saddle, mine has done me well and I have several friends who love my saddle when they ride my horses... have you looked at the dressage pro? I had a look at it last night when I found out the new Isabell is ugly as. If I couldn't get an Isabell, I'd probably look into the pro _


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

You have nice posture, your shoulders are back, try and lift your chin up more. Also I think your hands are too low. Bend your elbow and carry your hands...keep your thumbs up. 

Your legs look OK, I think your saddle has too long of flaps for your legs. I know it's a dressage saddle, but have you tried and AP saddle with short flaps? It may help your leg so you aren't posting off your toes. You need to really sink your weight into your heals and post off your leg and use the horses movement.

Just some minor tweaks and you should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't looked at the pro. I will have to haeva look


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ErikaLynn said:


> You have nice posture, your shoulders are back, try and lift your chin up more. Also I think your hands are too low. Bend your elbow and carry your hands...keep your thumbs up.
> 
> Your legs look OK, I think your saddle has too long of flaps for your legs. I know it's a dressage saddle, but have you tried and AP saddle with short flaps? It may help your leg so you aren't posting off your toes. You need to really sink your weight into your heals and post off your leg and use the horses movement.
> 
> Just some minor tweaks and you should be fine. Good luck!


I agree. Your saddle flap is too long for your short femur.


Your overal position is really good. You are riding from your seat bones and if I cut and pasted you into a western saddle, you'd look just as good there. You seem to have good balance, even for one out of shape, so I can only assume that when you have the leg strength you will be able to carry yourself more over your foot and put more weight down into it and post more off of it, as other folks have suggested. All in good time.
I have no doubt that one reason you are finding it hard to post is that your horse isn't offering you enough UMPPHf to lift you up with. That , too will come.

Like Tess said, your hands need to come up. Thinking mentally about bringing your horse and hands and focus to your core will help, but don't get "hard" when you do this. Keep the soft eyes. (read Sally Swift)

You may feel better in some sort of foot wear that is rigid enought to offer better support all around. I would suggest riding in good paddock boots with a stiff shank down the sole. Ariat Cobalt serieis boots are just fantastic. It feels so nice to have that support. AND, half chaps that are a little tight along the calf. OR, tall boots. this will help keep your foot in alignment and as one unit, instead of breaking at the ankle.

May I suggest that you be very easy on yourself and your horse. Take this strange time to explore other means of riding. For example, do some riding on the buckle, and don't ride your horse with too much focus on making her move in correct dressage manner. Some, yes, but be aware if you are killing her "forward". If she hasn't been ridden in awhile, don't worry on shaping the forward too much at first, just get that willing and happy "let's go!" from your horse. So, let her go forward and give her some rein so she can set her head where she wants to. For a bit.
Horses are so much happier if they know that you won't be holding them in one position very long. 
Ride like a cowboy sometimes and sing and laugh and feel her walk
You can do a TON of conditioning at the walk. Do lots of transition of speed and direction and lot of pets on her neck. Stop and watch the scenery. have her chase something, like a friend?

Experiemtent and don't rate yourself on whaere you used to be. Only look forward.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Some really great advice in here and no I wasn't aware the longer flap on my saddle was a bad point haha thanks for that. 
Tinyliny we do ride a lot on a loose rein I didn't put those pictures up! Got quite a few nice ones. 
Have been working really hard on my posture in the saddle. You have no idea how pleased I am to be told others see something good! I'm a rider who is realistic about my flaws and work very hard to change or adapt myself to improve! 

Thanks heaps again!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Ride didn't go so well at all... did work on my elbows and took my stirrups up which felt much better hehe. Am going to get a chiropractor out to this mare before further work as I feel she is quite sore. 

Did dig up some photos of me riding in an Isabell, albeit on my gelding. Noticed a huge difference in where my leg is positioned against the length of the flap. Those who mentioned me getting an AP... I am an avid dressage fan, and wish to eventually compete in lower levels. So I do want to stick with a dressage saddle. This particular saddle has helped my position and I also feel like my leg is far more effective in it. If I get the change to get this saddle, it'll be in a 18", but the picture is in my friend's 17.5".










Does my leg look more decent in this particular saddle? I feel there is a huge difference in where my knee sits in this, in comparison to my Wintec 500.

Thanks again 
_


----------



## kelley horsemad (Feb 7, 2010)

Neither of those saddles are particularly good for you, I’m afraid. The flap is really too long in both.


In this photo you can just about see where the saddle flap ends in relation to my leg (despite the fact I think I’m just in the process of dismounting, hence the straightened leg)… the flap ends not far below my knee.











Your leg can’t be effective when you’ve got so much flap in the way. You might need to do some saddle shopping to find something with a shorter flap. I have to say, as a plus-sized rider, I simply couldn’t ride in the Isobel. I found it much too constricting, but I’m also pretty tall (at 5’10”) and have a long femur. 

I love your mare. You make a nice match.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_I like how securely I fit in the Isabell. I like the stirrup bar being back further so my leg has to come under me further. I like the deep seat and don't feel restricted in it personally.

I thank everyone for their comments on the saddle fit to my leg. I have taken them all on board and respect them greatly, but I personally feel I will benefit from an Isabell greatly, and even if I'm still not effective, I'll be better than I have been. I guess I must seem ignorant, perhaps I am. I am sincerely thankful for your advice on saddle fit however!
_


----------

